# Wtf!



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Went to re-install a toilet, and vanity after a new floor was installed. Easy job an hour and a half in and out I'm told, I said well maybe not(I hadn't seen the job), there maybe something stupid there that needs a repair. Contractor says I've seen you replace my toilet 1/2 hour in and out. So anyways back to my story, as I am walking up the stairs that "master piece" catches my attention. I ask if the toilet I am resetting is attached to that. customer says yes that would be it. I said oh who did that? He says the guy I started my apprenticeship with. I said oh well I worked for him(we are still really good friends) that isn't his work. Then the customer says well I did that your old boss charged to much. So I said that unless I am cutting cast(which Required repiping an old drum trap on a tub, toilet and a vent) I wasn't going to touch it. I explaned that that will leak and Im not having any part of bubble guming, as the last boss taught me. He asked if it was a big job, I said yes, it is all fitting for fitting. He said well just put it back on. I said no way, That will cause a flood and ruin the hardwood stairs and the floor in the kitchen. Well after 5 mins of discussion the toilet was left for the home owner and I was working on the vanity. Which was a S-trap.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Where was Mike Holmes?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

He was at the bar. I joined him for a jack and coke after.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You have to love the silicone holding the abs together. ABS glue must not have been in the budget.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So you didn't set the toilet?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> So you didn't set the toilet?


No, only the vanity which drained separately. After he said I wasnot to replace that mess I wanted nothing to do with it. I also took this pick and made a note of it on the work order.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

What is that blue schmang?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The plastic wrap they wrap skids with, then he put packing tape on top of it.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We rip people off by using fernco's.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You got a mess. 
Anyway to take a grinder and cut that cast iron off ,,, start a little fresher ? 
Good luck !


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Cal said:


> You got a mess.
> Anyway to take a grinder and cut that cast iron off ,,, start a little fresher ?
> Good luck !


Yes there was room to get my snap cutter on. The customer said that he didn't want me to redue the set up. At that point I very nicly told him I wasn't going to reset the toilet as I didn't feel comfortable with that set up, and when it leaks it will look bad on me. I am all about doing it right and never cutting corners.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

the 50 dollar drain guy does plumbing now


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> the 50 dollar drain guy does plumbing now


Well I think it was a home owner special.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you saying its a step above the 50$ guy?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

$53.50 odd job bob.


----------



## paytheplumber (Mar 13, 2014)

"Chuck in a truck" strikes again...lots of homeowner do low quality work..I wouldn't touch that reset job without replacing the drain either. Good call!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

paytheplumber said:


> "Chuck in a truck" strikes again...lots of homeowner do low quality work..I wouldn't touch that reset job without replacing the drain either. Good call!


Another good call would be to post an intro for us. Let us know a bit about yourself and your experience in the trade.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Where was Mike Holmes?


He left it for Damien.


----------



## paytheplumber (Mar 13, 2014)

Letterip...Im a RMPL in Tx...12 years in plumbing...I own a plumbing company that mainly does residential service ...new to forums.


----------

